# Reference letter for ACS assessment question.



## ndlianke (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi, I am trying to write a reference letter for acs assessment. I have 13 years of working experience as a software engineer but I do not know if the information I am providing in the letter is sufficient to get me more than 8 years of working experience for that particular skill. Please help and comments on my reference letter.

*To Whom It May Concern
*​This is to certify that <Applicant> is a full-time (minimum of 37.5 hours per week) and permanent employee of <Company> in Malaysia since <Date Start> to present day, <Today>.

He has served the company in different positions. The position type and period of his employment are as below:

*Job title: Application Specialist (Full-time and permanent)
*Period: <Date Start> to present day, June 2013
Responsibilities:
1.Lead, mentor and coordinate development team members to research, develop, modify and test programs.
2.Serve as a resource person to help the development team make feasible system and component level design decisions during project development, testing and implementation.
3.Conduct research, keeps abreast of advances in technology and accesses the feasibility of incorporating into existing system to resolve identified technology limitations or system deficiencies.
4.Design, develop, modify and maintain front-end ASP.NET MVC web application user interface, JAX-WS and JPA services program code, JPQL statement, T-SQL statement, stored procedures and SQL Server database schema according to system requirement and technical specification.
5.Design, develop, modify and maintain back-end ILE RPG service program, module, report extraction and generation program in IBM i (formally known as AS/400) platform according to system requirement and technical specification.
6.Test, debug and correct application errors and data discrepancies with establish testing standards and procedures.
7.Provide and propose technical advice and options including selection of hardware, operating system and software in project requirement specification and recommend most feasible plan of action.
8.Provide design of system and analysis of program code and database schema of existing or new system to meet the project requirements specification.
9.Provide technical advice and support to business users throughout entire testing phases, parallel running and production.
10.Write, modify and maintain technical documents for front-end application and database installation and deployment.
11.Assist System Administrators in system installation, deployment, training and troubleshooting.
12.Test, implement and document backup and recovery procedures for windows application and database according to project requirement.

Should you need any additional information please do not be hesitate to contact me at the following numbers.

Sincerely,

Name: 
Job title: 
Phone: 
Email:


----------



## damirsaranovic (Jun 1, 2013)

ndlianke,

I presume you haven't been at same position for 13 years.
Best format is to split it by positions held with about 5-6 main duties and responsibilities (time frame included) per position showing constant progress in on job education and difficulty of tasks performed.
One of the main requirements is to show continuous progress and advancement to get all your professional experience counted.

Good luck.


----------



## ndlianke (Jun 12, 2013)

damirsaranovic said:


> ndlianke,
> 
> I presume you haven't been at same position for 13 years.
> Best format is to split it by positions held with about 5-6 main duties and responsibilities (time frame included) per position showing constant progress in on job education and difficulty of tasks performed.
> ...


thanks. Will split it by position then. How about skill set acquired in each position? Is it necessary to last it out?


----------



## damirsaranovic (Jun 1, 2013)

I've done it over a year ago and I think ACS changed process a bit but still you need to show continuing professional development through out your employment.


----------

